
Collection of Papers on Database Management Systems - AlexDenisov
https://github.com/jarulraj/databaseology
======
brudgers
Also _The Red Book_ , [http://www.redbook.io/](http://www.redbook.io/)

~~~
AlexDenisov
Awesome, thanks for the link.

